# &&&&معادن&&&&



## ali1001 (20 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته




يا اخوانى 





هل قسم هندسة الانتاج هو قسم تكنولوجيا تصنيع المواد



وهل قسم تكنولوجيا تصنيع المواد به سباكة المعادن و recycling و metal refining و اللحام 

ارجو الافادة وشكرا


----------

